# Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test--Updated Pics



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am stumped as to if I believe these two girls are pregnant. They have grown in width alot in the past month though. Waddya think??

*This is Sundance-6 year old boer whom has had multiple kiddings but for other owners.*




























*This is Penny a 3 year old Boer-this would be her first kidding!!*




























*Most likely when I take Mojo to the vet for his booster vaccines (I gave him his 1st set WONT go there again! LOL!) I will have both does blood drawn and send it in to biotracking. But that is 3 weeks away!!*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

How far along do you think they are?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

I am not sure. In April we had a pregnancy test done and it confirmed Whitney was pregnant and Sundance had **pregnant but retest** however, Sundance was the one that was very anemic so I thought it likely she could have been pregnant but aborted.

They were in with Titan from April up till the end of June. Of course he is still young. He was 7 months when he went to his buck pen. So I am not sure--I was thinking maybe October would be a likely month?? If Titan was able to breed them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

anyone


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

i am sorry i am not an expert but i would say that the first one is a little more far along than the second one :shrug: but overall boh might be preggo dont takee me too seriously though i am just a beginner :scratch:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

It is hard to see her pooch because of the light reflection in the photos. Her sides being so bi make her look pregnant but that can also be caused by her eating a bunch right before photo time. 
Take some new pooch shots and post. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*



> I am not sure. In April we had a pregnancy test done and it confirmed Whitney was pregnant and Sundance had **pregnant but retest** however, Sundance was the one that was very anemic so I thought it likely she could have been pregnant but aborted.


If they where confirmed preggo in April ...that would make them 4 months along... in which... they should be showing more udder and poofiness in the pooch area....... just by going by that....it doesn't seem as if they are preggo....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

ok went back and looked at the pregnancy test paperwork and we got results on May 13th. I did send in Sundance's blood (the 1st doe) but never did send in Penny's.

I think that they were impregnated after that time though. I assumed when we got the results that Sundance most likely misscarried (as when we purchased her she was supposed to be due with a kidding date in July/early July). I think that since she may have been bred by our buck Titan.

Well they are always this (fat or pregnant--lol not sure which it is!!) the side pooches never change and they did have flat sides to begin with. However, I see NO udder development which is why I wonder if they are.

We did change and increase the amount of grain they get back in June--If goats get fat do they carry it in their tummies like this? Cuz they could just be fat :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

Yep... that is throwing me off as well...if they where bred later...then ...we will see if they start to bag up... :wink:

But yet again...you can preg test them again.... or wait it out.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

I have one girl who I bought that looks like that. She should not be bred and was not with a buck. I think she looks like a little round toad. It is just the way she carries her food; it goes down only a slight bit overnight.
But if you are hoping they are bred I hope that they are. 
Better photos would help us maybe tell. :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

lol a little round toad-that is funny!

ok we will get some more pic's when the lighting is better and I will post them--most likely it will be Saturday.

:thumb: Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

Now because I have owned her for a month I can't be 100% certain that she isn't pregnant. She does not show any other signs of pregnancy and the guy I bought her from was sure that the buck hadn't gotten in and the fencing is double so it would have been hard but not impossible for the buck to breed thru it. He did feed them a lot of grain!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

Wow-Logan that goat looks preggo to me! Her sides are huge!

See my goat-Sundance has huge sides too but hers hang so low, she looks like she ate a UFO :slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

That is a perfect description for your girl.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Burns Branch Boers Pooch Test Please!*

Here are some updated pictures. I still don't know if they are good enough for anyone to tell anything. I do thinkthe udders are getting thicker at the top-but not filling out much towards the middle or the bottom. The udders feel "heavier" to me when I feel them. Other than that the tummies are beginning to fill out underneath. After thinking it over I honestly think they would not be due till the end of october-early november. IF they ARE preggo :ROFL:

Sundance



















Penny-would be a 1st time mom


----------

